# NYU Grad Film - 2023



## soniafh

Hi! I believe it hadn't been created yet, so here it goes. The 2023 thread for the NYU MFA in Film Production.

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Chris W

Good luck!

Here's our acceptance stats for NYU:


NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.) Acceptance Rate






17%

Admitted
53   out of   304   Admitted



5%

Waitlisted
15   out of   304   Waitlisted



78%

*Not Admitted*
236   out of   304   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



Link above has lots of cool and interesting acceptance demographics. Be sure to log your application with our database so we can improve our data.


----------



## Arthrax

Hiya!
Thanks for making this thread, I'd love to connect with other applicants like in previous years. 

*A little about me:*
This is my first time applying and I also applied for the MFA Dramatic Writing. 
I'm an international applicant based in Wales, UK
I've got a decent amount of film experience, having worked in production and now as a script supervisor for the last couple of years. 

What was your favourite bit of the application process??


----------



## soniafh

Hi arthrax, nice to meet you!

A bit about me as well: I'm an international applicant from Barcelona (Spain) and I currently live in Washington DC. I'm a lawyer by degree but I've been involved in filmmaking for a few years now. I've written and directed a few short films and recently produced and directed a webseries in the US. However I feel I don't have a lot of filmmaking experience (I mainly have writing experience as I've written for my whole live), so I'm aware that might be a drawback.

My favorite part of the application process was writing the short story in prose format and the two-characters dialogue. I struggled a lot with the page limitation and trying to fit everything into 2 pages hahah and re-wrote the stories a few times, but I had fun doing that! What about you??


----------



## degalder

Hi, I'm from Bilbao (Spain) and first time applying, with the support of the Spanish Fellowship of La Caixa. I've worked professionally in theater for several years but I've been making my own short films for years. Filmmaking has always been my passion and I hope to make it a career with NYU or another of the great US film programs. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Arthrax

Hey everyone, lovely to meet you all! A quick question: have any of you not had both of your letters of recommendation uploaded/had any issues with it? One of my references has been able to upload the letter to the portal but the other one keeps saying they haven't received any email. I've re-sent it and also re-added them as a recommender and they're still telling me they haven't received anything. I'm worried that somehow the email isn't coming through to their email address as it's a university one in the UK. Has anyone else had this issue or haven't had both of their letters uplaoded?


----------



## soniafh

Arthrax said:


> Hey everyone, lovely to meet you all! A quick question: have any of you not had both of your letters of recommendation uploaded/had any issues with it? One of my references has been able to upload the letter to the portal but the other one keeps saying they haven't received any email. I've re-sent it and also re-added them as a recommender and they're still telling me they haven't received anything. I'm worried that somehow the email isn't coming through to their email address as it's a university one in the UK. Has anyone else had this issue or haven't had both of their letters uplaoded?


Hey! I'm having a similar problem with one of my recommenders. They still haven't uploaded their recommendation letter, trying to (hopefully) get this sorted out today.


----------



## Arthrax

Hiya! Has your recommender said they've had issues? I think with mine I had typed their email in without the capital letters as I didn't think it mattered but I think it did in the end. I re-added them and added capitals on and it's just come through to them today and they've uploaded my letters. Have you contacted NYU at all? They were really helpful with me but did recommend that I contact someone else as a recommender


----------



## cooljproductions06

Hi everyone my name is AJ I’m from South Carolina. This is my first time applying to NYU for their Grad Film program for fall 23. I consider myself a fairly new filmmaker. I have more a background in screenwriting but my goal is to write and direct my own films. I also applied to Chapman University and AFI for their Fall 23 film production programs with an emphasis in directing. Super excited and hopefully we will see each other in the fall.


----------



## soniafh

Arthrax said:


> Hiya! Has your recommender said they've had issues? I think with mine I had typed their email in without the capital letters as I didn't think it mattered but I think it did in the end. I re-added them and added capitals on and it's just come through to them today and they've uploaded my letters. Have you contacted NYU at all? They were really helpful with me but did recommend that I contact someone else as a recommender


Hey! Thankfully this was all sorted a couple of days ago and my recommender finally submitted the letter. I did contact NYU and they were pretty chill about it. All good now ☺️


----------



## Plainview

Just checked my YouTube analytics. Got two views from SlideRoom on Dec 22. The average watch time is only 6 minutes, but my film is 14 minutes. I guess that's it for me then.


----------



## Chris W

Plainview said:


> Just checked my YouTube analytics. Got two views from SlideRoom on Dec 22. The average watch time is only 6 minutes, but my film is 14 minutes. I guess that's it for me then.


Wouldn't jump to conclusions like that yet. But disheartening to see i can understand.


----------



## Cameroon898

Hey happy new year!
Anyone know when we might hear back about interviews?


----------



## Chris W

Cameroon898 said:


> Hey happy new year!
> Anyone know when we might hear back about interviews?


This page has our stats on that:






						Admissions Statistics for NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.)
					

Acceptance rate, minimum GPA, SAT, GRE, and demographics of admitted applicants for NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.) calculated from our database of thousands of film school applications.



					www.filmschool.org
				




Also check out the past year's threads:



			Archived MFA Application Year Threads
		


Lots of great info there too.


----------



## soniafh

Cameroon898 said:


> Hey happy new year!
> Anyone know when we might hear back about interviews?


I believe in previous years they started sending interview invites mid-February.


----------

